# comment partager des dossiers sur réseau pc?



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2000)

Je vais devoir insérer un G4 sur un réseau PC.
Comment faire pour partager des fichiers avec des pc ?( notamment apparaitre dans leur fenêtre voisinage réseau, et inversement?)
Je crois que le logiciel Dave remplit ce rôle. Mais à ce qu'on m'a dit n'était pas totalement efficace. Auriez vous des infos à ce sujet? Le trouve-t-on facilement en France?
Ect-ce que VirtualPC peut remplir la même fonction?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2000)

merci d'avance!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2000)

Pour partager des dossiers sur un réseau de PC sous MS, il y a plusieurs solutions :
- s'il y a un serveur NT, installer et activer les ressources AppleTalk du serveur ; problème, souvent les administrateurs ne savent/veulent pas le faire,
- solution beaucoup plus simple mais payante, acheter Dave (v 2.5), c'est super efficace, j'en ai installé un sur un 7300 et çà marche du tonnerre.

Bonne continuation

------------------
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous
Guillaume
guillaume.perrin@bigfoot.com


----------

